# New FML-type website



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 10, 2009)

My newest work day distraction!

share my scandal

I'm still trying to get the nerve up to post something...


----------



## SuSana (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow do those people know how to spell?  Most of them sound made up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

^SO Agree...somne of that crap can't be true...Like I doubt someone could sneak into my house and screw me and I not know...weird...guess it makes for good reading


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2009)

Tha spellin' iz whuts skandalus on that cite.


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Apparently anyone can post whatever, whenever?  Probably why the spelling is so horrific.


----------



## User27 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you all for sharing this site because I've got to try to beat Bob Saget now. XD

One time I was on the internet and I chatted with a 59 year old chinese man. He offered to show me his inch long penis. I declined.
Bob Saget, Cali -_ 08/10/2009 2:12 pm_

How the hell am I going to compete with that? Mine of course will be made up but I'm brainstorming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit : I've now impersonated an actor from the 80's but have confessed here on Specktra. That was way easier than I thought but beware of their two security codes being hard to read. 

One time after filming an episode of Full House, Bob Saget and John Stamos wanted to hang out in my dressing room. We got a little drunk and ended up having the time of our lives. Needless to say my girlfriend Alanis Morisette was pissed about the entire thing and scored a number one hit.
Dave Coulier, Los Angeles, CA - 08/10/2009 4:04 pm


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_ 
One time after filming an episode of Full House, Bob Saget and John Stamos wanted to hang out in my dressing room. We got a little drunk and ended up having the time of our lives. Needless to say my girlfriend Alanis Morisette was pissed about the entire thing and scored a number one hit.
Dave Coulier, Los Angeles, CA - 08/10/2009 4:04 pm_

 





That's so funny! You are my new hero.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting, it was entertaining. Although most of them made me a little weary. 

"i becames friend with this girl she was real cool and i started like her friend whos a guy so me and him started going out and sexing next thing you know and me the girl hooked up and started sexing lol playa playa and the guy still doesnt know i was doing his bestfriend whos a girl lol "

Oy vey.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 20, 2009)

Are yall still checking this? These people are SO ridiculous.. Haha but sooo entertaining...The spelling seems to have gotten a little better too...


----------

